# Modern Anarchism: the problem and my solution



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

So I've been thinking a lot about the A-word a lot lately. Both a joke and a cause to fight for, depending on who you ask. Detractors claim that anarchy is either all ego-inflating status gaining talk or mindless pointless action. Proponents claim they are fighting the good fight. Fight a great battle. Fighting against a many headed hydra which deserves to die. 

I suspect everyone is right. 

From the black bloc to the protesters, from crimethinc to food not bombs, it isn't a myth to say that Anarchism is having little impact on society. After countless numbers of pamphlets and thousands of direct actions. Capitalism still advances relentlessly, grinding human souls into the dust. Anarchists are not taken seriously as a whole, and main stream society still sees anarchy as no government at all and people running around killing each other and raping their daughters. Everything has been, needless to say, quite ineffective on a large scale. This is why many anarchists give up and go home. Or drop in and get jobs. Or sell drugs and move on.

And yet, I said everyone was right, didn't I? Which means the fight _is _ worth fighting. Because while Anarchists are not effective overall, the Capitalist machine still is forcing us to spend large swaths of our lives doing things we hate, for money we don't care about, to buy things we get tired of in a week. A system in which the poor are literally worked to death to make others wealthy. A system in which even conditions are so bad, for some, that nets are put over windows to prevent suicide. Capitalism still produces a society in which we feel dead in our souls (if you like) and sick in our hearts. Any struggle against such a monster as that is worth fighting, at least in my estimation. 

So what is the solution? We need something concrete and we need to create instead of destroy. People look at senseless destruction and it either frightens them, or they ask what good it is. People look ideas, which are our creations, and they ask how they will work in real life. What we need is a working community in modern times, *that maintains a modern standard of living*, as living proof that anarchism is possible. We need a big building filled with anarchists, and this building has to have all the comforts of home. Internet, electricity, the whole nine yards. Everything people are used to in THEIR homes. So that when people come to us to see how we live, we can show them that we live like them, except without all the bullshit that they don't like. We need a society in which the jobs of its occupants are not working, but pursuing art and science and their very own projects, whatever they may be, that will make them happy. What we NEED is a little Anarchist Island floating about in a big old capitalist sea. When people come to us and see that we live life in which we all work together to be able to do what we want and still live just as comfortably as they do, they WILL join us. They have literally no reason not to. 

An example of this working in recent history is the Kibbutzim of Palestine. For those of you that don't know, The Jewish nation of Israel was literally created by the united nations. They went to Palestine post WW2 and they asked who was living the better lives, the Palestinians or the Jews? The Jews had created a network of communities that were far more successful than the country they existed in. They were cleaner, they were safer, they were less harsh and more educated. The nations of the world saw this, and literally gave the lands to the Jews to form a nation with, dissolving Palestine in large part. 

This is what we need to do here in America. Create these communities and let them speak for us as to why we should exist. Except we need to do this in urban areas, building by building, neighborhood by neighborhood, until Anarchists run whole cities, and then we will have the authority to change things. Then we will have a say and people will know we exist. And they will see that our ideas, varied as they are, are right. 

So you ask me, we need all of this. That is obvious. I agree. Now how do we get it? We need a new type of organization. One that combines the direct action of the black bloc with the pamphlets of the protesters, and the services of organizations such as food not bombs. This new organization needs to be part political party, part activist front, part intellectual organization, and even part gang. The strong arm of the black bloc needs to acquire the materials needed to support the anarchists and pay for the buildings, the men of plans and ideas are needed to recruit people to the cause and interact with the larger world on our behalf, as well as to fundraise, and the folks that work in areas like food not bombs are needed to glue it all together and make it all work. And yes, we need a leaders. People willing and able to take the best routes to forward our cause and to keep all the many anarchists from giving up or splintering off. We need to decide to start getting serious. We need to venture into areas both legal and illegal to create these communities, these Modern communities, these full-service societies that will prove to the world that we are legitimate. We need to stop discussing what it means to BE anarchists and BECOME anarchists. 

Do we need the protesters and the idea men? yes but we need them recruiting and fundraising. 

Do we need the guerrilla fighters? yes, but we need them protecting our events, getting the materials that are needed to create our society, and to keep the authorities from destroying us. 

Do we need the Anarchists who create resources like FNB and various food and mechanical co-ops, as well as legal teams? Yes, but we need them outreaching to the world, not the anarchists, and we need them to help do the things that need doing in our communities. 

We need to come together, in short, and we need to take a few pages from the Capitalist world and get organized and get moving. 


P.S. There are obviously a lot of things I didn't cover here. And the group or picture I've painted may not sound very anarchist at all, but those are questions I can answer and are exactly what I'm trying to avoid talking about here. 

I want to hear ideas for this organization, for this plan.

I WANT TO HEAR WHAT YOU THINK WE NEED TO MAKE THIS WORK, NOT IF IT CAN OR CANNOT WORK, AS THIS IS EXACTLY THE KIND OF ARGUMENT THAT SKEWERS US.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 20, 2015)

Organization and proper education for young people. The public schools teach kids the American, capitalist way of life. These schools ignore anarchist principles. What schoolkid has ever been taught about Haymarket, Emma Goldman, Joe Hill, the Sedition Act, J. Edgar Hoover's policies, MKULTRA, Paperclip, CHAOS, etc...Smedley Butler, ... the Lincoln Brigade? All children are taught is presidents, kings, generals. War, money, and politics....Civics classes have virtually disappeared from classrooms. Take a child in hand: teach them the real history of the world, and you can start with the seminal text Howard Zinn wrote about that.

PS See: Operation Mockingbird....The following was a CIA front organization, and probably still is...

http://usstudents.org/


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

Excellent idea, educating the young. The world can never change if every generation thinks about things the way the previous one did. So you're right, we need to teach the nations children, but in order to do that we need to either infiltrate the schools or convince their parents that a different style of education is required, for which we need their agreement and participation. And it cannot be only the children of anarchists, or else it means nothing. We want results now, not hundreds of years from now when we finally have a cultural shift. Obviously, education is a part, but not the answer to the whole problem.


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

If we build these complexs that then spawn out into neighborhoods that then spawn out into cities, we can easily teach the next generation a more gentle and sustainable way of life with the earth and their fellow man. So the question still remains, how do we create these communities, and this organization while educating the youth of today as to the true way of the world, or as to the world we desire to have?


----------



## Mankini (Jul 20, 2015)

Find young people anywhere and utilize time wisely to get them to question what the society is trying to brainwash them with. You can volunteer at BB/BS; YMCA; any number of organizations, and influence kids-get them to at least think critically about information and question everything.


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

So you're suggesting that while other members of organization X are acquiring materials and support to build these communities that are needed to make anarchists legit and to give us a presence and an ability to be effective, other of us need to be interacting with youth to create a culture that will accept these communities and respect what we consider to be appropriate values and ideas as well as showing the fallacy that is capitalism?


----------



## Mankini (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes. The root of the propaganda we need to combat is that the idea of force, violence, and coercion is an acceptable way to get your needs met. Uproot these principles, and you're well on your way to creating a better society.

Violence is illegitimate, therefore any construct that utilizes it is illegitimate. Violent toys, shows, literature, music and movies need to be done away with....

Cop shows; war movies; all of it needs to be removed from what kids have access to. This is how the State teaches people that its methods are morally acceptable.

Police state and militarism must be cast as villains not heroes.


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

While I agree that we do need a cultural shift where-in violence is abhorred. In modern society it is impossible to do away with its influence completely. I am looking more for ideas on how to put the plan I have outlined above into effect, so that we will have concrete objectives that produce real results in the modern world. Culture is important, and cultural change is required, but placing those things at the forefront of the movement at the expense of other actions or discussions, in my view, will not produce results for another 100yrs. I am looking for ideas and plans with more immediate effect. While a cultural change is needed, it's not what I want this thread to be about. Cultural change is one thing the anarchist movement has been pursing, and so far it hasn't been fruitful. I want concrete action that is taken through creating communities, which produce concrete results.


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 20, 2015)

You guys cool with me putting this entire back and forth in a zine I'm writing for central Pennsylvania radicals? I'm waiting for more


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

In what context?


----------



## dirty andy (Jul 20, 2015)

There is no context I'm going to just print it as is with my comments included no names pics or any of that shit. No editors remarks reviews or any of that shit


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, go for it! The more people with the potential to get excited about it the better. I'd love to see this idea amount to something. I'm obviously working on it here in MI, but I have little experience with organizing things.


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 20, 2015)

How would someone acquife a building to start this? Or a block? Sounds like the easiest way would be to have someone at the top of the food chain.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 20, 2015)

D-troit!!! Not only is it full of nice abandoned houses, it's ripe for revolution.


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

That's funny. I was thinking detroit myself. It is a city just waiting for a revolution to come along and pick it up. Any such group could stay under the radar long enough to avoid being crushed for whatever reason by the law, and would be welcomed by the populace. I don't expect the group to purchase a whole neighborhood, but whatever building it does start out in, (preferably a factory as that would provide enough room to expand and sectioned off so only parts of it would have to be made nice at a time.) it does need to be purchased legally. Eviction would be such an easy way for them to ruin whatever we might build.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 20, 2015)

It could possibly become and remain autonomous for a very long time, a la Christiania. The Bourgeois seem to have deserted it, and so much the better. Capital, too, as well as infrastructure has deserted it, and what else is anarchy other than the absence of traditional infrastructure? Convenient! -Half the work's already been done for us.


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

You would have to come up with the money to fund things in D-town. probably through a lot of ways. The members of the group who didn't mind working would work for some. The members of the group who don't mind theft would steal some. The members of the group who are good at fundraising and things like that could start go fund me campaigns and find ways to encourage the masses who can afford to donate to donate. This is why it would take all kinds of anarchists to make this idea work. Because we are facing off against the most dominant country on earth, and every tactic would have to be used to advance the group and ensure anarchists a place in mainstream society. We would have to put aside our differences until people realize that we are an extant force that needs to be acknowledged, and then we can work out the finer points.


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

The point is, we need to create this community that we can hold up as a beacon to the world and say "Look, Anarchism can work. The world your living in is a 2nd class option on what is a 1st class planet".


----------



## Mankini (Jul 20, 2015)

Can you possibly scout some neighborhoods on foot and see what kind of abandoned housing options there are?....Preferably 10-15 yr old houses with their own surrounding acreage? Acreage for growing food and raising dairy and meat critters...???...


At the very end of this article is the perfect building: a palace seemingly only a few minutes from downtown.

http://globalnews.ca/news/728063/haunting-images-of-detroits-abandoned-buildings/


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

I very much like the idea of Detroit being that place, for reasons mentioned above. However, I don't think this has to be a single city, I think that it can take place in many cities. This idea is simply creating instead of destroying. Doing instead of writing. And focusing our energies in ways that make sense to Jo citizen. 



voodoochile76 said:


> Can you possibly scout some neighborhoods on foot and see what kind of abandoned housing options there are?....Preferably 10-15 yr old houses with their own surrounding acreage? Acreage for growing food and raising dairy and meat critters...???...



I kind of have some reservations about looking for this type of set up. Part of the reason why I believe the anarchist movement has failed to effect the greater part of society is this idea that we need to be agriculturally self sufficient. The goal here is not a ranch where we can take people and show them how we milk the cows all day. It is modern urban living, shared by the group that is supported by the sale of hand made products, Jobs, theft, fund raising, and through the running of businesses by the group that is then used to fund the community. Obviously, we would not use money amongst ourselves, but it IS needed to fund the utlities we have to have to connect with the average citizen. 

In order for the organization or group or whatever to have any impact in modern society, you need to be able to show them a modern living situation. And cows and acreage aren't it. Now obviously we would welcome our country cousins, so to speak, and "trade" with them would be very important once the ball got rolling. 

*But cities are where the power is at in modern society, and we need to show that cities can function under anarchist administration of some kind.*


----------



## Sip (Jul 20, 2015)

Obviously, as we are anarchists, each would try to help the 'cause in whatever way he saw fit, and no one would be forced to do anything. Those that like to make things would make things. Those that would like to connect with society and push our interests there would do that. And yes, those that would prefer to do nothing could do nothings but hang out in our home/compound and fuck or make music or whatever. I'm just laying out some ideas, and my way is by no way the only way. I've simply got a vision in my head and am laying it out the way I see it. It's a vision, not a stone tablet, and I continue to welcome ideas and arguments on how to put the idea into action. Anyone who is in MI near GR would be a HUGE fucking asset at this stage, as I feel like a school teacher trying to rope cats on surfboard here.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

Capitalism is not the demon, government is. Unfortunately they have been very intertwined. Capitalism would work way better if the government just kept there mooching hands out of things. In fact the government should just get up and walk away. 

Sure we are all against privatization, etcetera,etcetera, but let's face it. Modern civilized humans don't want to give up their luxuries. Hell. I like my luxuries. Internet, craft beer, my nice gear and boots, freight trains, delicious food of all flavors. None of these things would exist without capitalism. Sure we could all be nomadic hunter gatherers, or live in small farming communities, yeah, sounds great, but unfortunately the majority of folks don't want to do that. They want there cars and iPhones and Pop music and fast food. Capitalism. The government is just another group of individuals who are
Mooching off of the hard work of others and because of that capitalism and exploitation have gone awrey (sp?) 

I like freedom. Freedom to do whatever I want. If I wanna start a coal mine and sell or trade that coal for something valuable (money) then why should you or any group of people say I can't do that. (Just an extreme example) 

Freedom is freedom the whole way. The government impedes freedom. 

Y'all should read Atlas Shrugged or The fountainhead or We the Living or Anthem by Ayn Rand.

Most people Meet who claim to be anarchist are simply whiny petty bourgeoise.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

Sip said:


> I very much like the idea of Detroit being that place, for reasons mentioned above. However, I don't think this has to be a single city, I think that it can take place in many cities. This idea is simply creating instead of destroying. Doing instead of writing. And focusing our energies in ways that make sense to Jo citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anarchist Administratin?? That's an oxymoron if I've ever seen one. That would be some sort of authority. The complete antithesis of anarchy. Anarchy means NO regulation.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

The idea of the State is the issue. Good luck toppling the State.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

The issue at hand is not dismantling the state and its various societal appurtenances...rather anarchy is about existing independently of state infrastructure.

The state is composed of:
1.Finance sector
2.Communications
3.Mass transit
4.Fossil fuels
5.Corporate industry
Find a way to defeat these 5 and I will buy you a PBR.

Independent living is about freedom. Ayn Rand's and other ideologies involve coercion and thus are irrelevant.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> The issue at hand is not dismantling the state and its various societal appurtenances...rather anarchy is about existing independently of state infrastructure.
> 
> The state is composed of:
> 1.Finance sector
> ...



No those things are NOT the State.
The state is the military, taxes, figurehead leaders, political boundaries, borders, the police, laws, regulation and ordinances hindering our freedoms. Weather it's freedom of speech or the freedom to buy or sell whatever I want whenever I want.

The thins you listed are products of capitalism


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

Ah Young Paduwan! Find me a state which lacks infrastructure and revenue and I'll show you a failed state. Politicians and militaries are outgrowths of the state....appliances of the State. However the organism itself is based on those 5 components without which it would cease to function. Imagine what would happen if all tv, radio, internet, airports, banks, etc, were to go dark tonight....Voila! No more state!


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> The issue at hand is not dismantling the state and its various societal appurtenances...rather anarchy is about existing independently of state infrastructure.
> 
> The state is composed of:
> 1.Finance sector
> ...


And even as an anarchist I enjoy Mass transit, energy, communications and finance, etc. my lifestyle would not exist without it, and yes I live on the fringe of society. Dropping off it because I refuse to have a government regulate or mooch the fruits Of my labor and creativity


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Ah Young Paduwan! Find me a state which lacks infrastructure and revenue and I'll show you a failed state. Politicians and militaries are outgrowths of the state....appliances of the State. However the organism itself is based on those 5 components without which it would cease to function. Imagine what would happen if all tv, radio, internet, airports, banks, etc, were to go dark tonight....Voila! No more state!



There would be mass panic and lots of people would die.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes. Remove any one of those pillars and the whole structure would collapse like a rotten house of cards.

Washington and Manhattan types know how vulnerable their set-up is. They realize that without atm cards and cellphones the population would implode overnite....Ah well, what can ya say? Better just to focus on permaculture and food preservation. 100 years ago no one had highways, cars, phones, petrochemicals, or bank accounts...What has changed and why is society now so dependent on these items?


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

Technology has changed. Ideas have changed. With technology the government/state have been able to gain more power and spread their
Propaganda even farther and more effectively.

Anarchism in the U.S. has been distracted by silly things such as food politics and gender politics. I've had so many "anarchists" tell me that my views and ideas aren't valid because I'm not a queer vegan or some such. I like to be myself and eat meat so therefore how could I really oppoSe the state.

What I really oppose is oppression of freedom. Freedom is a broad thing and most people wouldnt know it if it smacked
em in the face!


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

Id rather live in the system we have now then a communalist or communist state.

If I can't have anarchy, then I'll gladly take the weird corporatist system we live in. At least now I can live off the waste, but in a communist society people like us would all be sent to the gulag during a purge.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes. For a couple years now I've been learning how to live without rent, running water, electricity, cars, etc. This to me is real freedom. With my bike and my camping gear I can live near virtually any community, working and surviving with much fewer of the concerns ''civilized'' people have. Feels free!


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

voodoochile76 said:


> Yes. For a couple years now I've been learning how to live without rent, running water, electricity, cars, etc. This to me is real freedom. With my bike and my camping gear I can live near virtually any community, working and surviving with much fewer of the concerns ''civilized'' people have. Feels free!



But you're using electricity now;-)


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

Yes, right now. I love and admire the Amish very much, but I'm not quite one of them yet. They understand what most people fail to comprehend: that life is not about what you own, but about living without as much as you can divest yourself from. The man with no utility bills, no rent, no car, and no money can be just as happy, if not much more happy, than the poor sods who live their pitiful existences like automated and preprogrammed units.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

even the Amish have some oppressive ideologies. Admirable yes, but still existing within the current system. We could learn a lot from the Amish.
Mennonites As well


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

I. We have to strip ourselves down to the bare essentials and discover how little we need to be happy. For millennia philosophers have been dealing with the question of what man needs to feel fulfilled, purposeful, content, and at peace. Everything men do-every motive for every behavior- can be reduced to what men do to stroke their own egos. Food, water air shelter and companionship are only secondary to the ego's drives. The real struggle involves individuals admitting that only in saving others can we save ourselves...Hence communities, families, interpersonal relationships.

II. The Struggle for self-assertion:
In Texas, there is very little public land. Everything is fenced off and owned by someone or something...It is this impulse towards power, acquisitiveness, greed, and domination that I despise. Texans covet everything. They cant leave anything wild. No flower, no lake, no sunset can be allowed to merely exist: it has to be owned and controlled....For them land and sky are not precious, God-given surroundings, theyre commodities to be consumed.
And the cops and politicians are the same way. Their drive towards imperialism is repugnant to me. A message to them: An individual can be born, live, and die, without ever submitting to any sort of co-op. We as individuals must assert ourselves as independent beings, of no particular association, and with wills of our own. The air we breathe, the thoughts we think, everything is ours; not assets that can be dominated by those who would co-opt or try to assimilate.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

You should read Ayn Rand


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

I have. ...Anthem was cool; the other ones I thought were pretty dry. I'm more of a John Muir/Ned Ludd/Thoreau kinda guy. Have you read her biographies?...and her letters? She was most emphatically not a nice person.


----------



## Sip (Jul 21, 2015)

> Anarchist Administratin?? That's an oxymoron if I've ever seen one. That would be some sort of authority. The complete antithesis of anarchy. Anarchy means NO regulation.



So, because we are anarchist, we should never attempt to build a structure in which we have to have organization and leaders, even if that is the only way to build the leaderless world we desire? This is the exact bullshit I'm talking about. Talking about what an anarchist IS instead of BEING what we talk about. What I have put forward is a realistic, concrete way to show the average citizen that there IS an alternative way to the capitalist lifestyle. It will resonate with them. Is it a purely anarchist way of doing things? Fuck no. Because guess what ladies and gentlemen, the anarchist way has FAILED! You're all so busy debating anarchy and burning trash bags, that you've lost sight of the fact that none of this does SHIT to advance the cause! Yes, we should fight oppression, yes we should stand up for minorities, yes we should feed the hungry. We should use violence. We should use protest. We should use walk outs and sit ins and wheate paste posters and write books and make pamphlets and try to change laws. AGREED. But these things will not in and of themselves topple Capitalism.

I give you an idea that has a real chance of building up Anarchy and compromises between what we want to do and what we need to do and you tell me I'm not an anarchist and command me to read. Guess what, if this is what it means to be an anarchist, I have nothing for it. I want to build a stateless society of independent communities that work together through the idea of mutual aid, not "be a better anarchist." Tell me to read a fucking book because I'm not an anarchist. I'll make you a deal, you keep reading Ayn Rand and I'll start building and spreading Modern anarchist communities through fundraising, theft, hard work, and brilliance of its members. You get into an argument with your friends about if food not bombs is helpful to the cause and I will feed the homeless, show them the world I'm trying to help build, and recruit them to the cause. You bash someones poster design and break bank windows and I'll get loans to build groups that will take down the banks using their own money. We'll see who creates the new world. When you realize reading your 10,000,000 anarchist zine doesn't help, you know where to find me. In Grand Rapids Michigan, making shit happen.


----------



## Sip (Jul 21, 2015)

Leadbellytherxrcur said:


> Capitalism is not the demon, government is. Unfortunately they have been very intertwined. Capitalism would work way better if the government just kept there mooching hands out of things. In fact the government should just get up and walk away.
> 
> Sure we are all against privatization, etcetera,etcetera, but let's face it. Modern civilized humans don't want to give up their luxuries. Hell. I like my luxuries. Internet, craft beer, my nice gear and boots, freight trains, delicious food of all flavors. None of these things would exist without capitalism. Sure we could all be nomadic hunter gatherers, or live in small farming communities, yeah, sounds great, but unfortunately the majority of folks don't want to do that. They want there cars and iPhones and Pop music and fast food. Capitalism. The government is just another group of individuals who are
> Mooching off of the hard work of others and because of that capitalism and exploitation have gone awrey (sp?)
> ...



you seem to have this idea that you can only have modern luxury through capitalism, as well as freedom. This idea is laughable at best. I'm not going to sit here and tell you to read books, because I abhor that and see it as one of the killers of this movement, but if you think that Capitalism is the only way to have modern luxuries and freedom you are sadly mistaken and I encourage you to educate yourself.

As far as capitalism working better without government, that is silly. The government is currently the only thing protecting us from capitalism. Do you think pure capitalism would pay people a living wage or give them decent working conditions or time off? Look at the work world BEFORE this regulation.


----------



## psychofoamer (Jul 21, 2015)

If you had pure anarchy...capitalism would still flourish. It is a fine system of trade.

Well get off this message board and go do it then...don't talk about it, be about it!

I'm living for myself. I've tried to live for others and simply get taken advantage of by the moochers. I am an individual and I recognize my freedom. Revolution! Ha! It's a joke to me now. Words are wind. I choose to live. You can go ahead and waste your life trying to fight a system that most people willingly accept. I will live and be free and use the system to my own advantage. To me THAT is anarchy.


----------



## Sip (Jul 21, 2015)

I am doing and not just talking. I don't see it as a waste to fight for a better world, and that attitude is a major part of the reason we can't achieve one.


----------



## Mankini (Jul 21, 2015)

Revolution occurs anytime the world doesn't go the way the ruling elites want it to. 1929-1939 was a revolution. The Black Plague was a revolution. The key is to identify these ripe periods and settings and strike while the iron is hot.

The America of the 30s was the turning point for unions and the IWW...the opportunity could have been seized-it almost was....But people for various reasons dropped the ball.

People were farming and hunting; recycling and being thrifty because they were forced to...I contemplate that period in history deeply and often. the years 1915-1940 were bad enough: Jekyll Island happened; US was consolidating its power both domestically and imperially...But the worst years were 1941-present....Now we have monstrosities like Cargill, the TLC, the Bretton Woods compact, and a great shift in culture. Maybe we should return to our roots, both politically and culturally.


----------

